

Confirmed Apple to Release iTunes Streaming Service - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2010/11/15/apple-to-release-itunes-live-stream-service/
Checkout the screen shot amidst the install of iTunes 10.1
======
chapel
Far from a confirmation. It would be prudent for them to put out a music
streaming service with Google's music streaming service soon to be released.

------
efader
At least it is based on evidence, within the install.

